# NGD - ESP Horizon NT-7, the Vipers twin...



## rob_l (Oct 18, 2009)

From good ole' Jason at DCGL. Love the the feel of it, looser than the Viper but that may be a setup issue. My tech was here today but didnt have time to get to it. Not stopping me from recording with it though.... 

Some lite p0rn..


----------



## leonardo7 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice guitar and nice pics. That thing is gorgeous. One of my favorite black guitars of all time. Simple but elegant.


----------



## WildToddler (Oct 18, 2009)

I might drown in my own drool after looking at those...


----------



## cow 7 sig (Oct 18, 2009)

IM STILL FUCKING WAITING ON MINE!!!!!!!
nice pics there rob
enjoy


----------



## ShreddyESP (Oct 18, 2009)

Awesome dude. Your photographs, your studio, your guitars...they've all got class man! 

PS: Do you own an Ibanez RG1527GW by any chance?


----------



## hypermagic (Oct 18, 2009)

Very classy my classy friend.
*monocle*


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh its ... Rob's 

Conngratulations! as always Great pictures 

Awesome Jackson back there


----------



## Apophis (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrats !!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 18, 2009)

Rob, with the Jackson it was like "ok, jealous", with the Viper it was like "I wish I had Rob's guitars" and with this one it's like "I am actually considering flying to America and robbing Rob's house so I can have this guitar"


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice! That thing is gorgeous.


----------



## budda (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok dave,, you rob his house and I'll take care of looting his studio where all this is .

Congrats rob! Do they make these in white with passives?


----------



## Tyrant (Oct 18, 2009)

Holy shit dude, how can you afford this ? You get like a new guitar each day ?


----------



## cow 7 sig (Oct 18, 2009)

[QUOTE Do they make these in white with passives?[/QUOTE]
no.and there's no plans to at this stage


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 18, 2009)

Trick Photography skillz thar, Rob. Looks like its finished in Satin Black 

It needs chrome hardware NOW!!



budda said:


> Ok dave,, you rob his house and I'll take care of looting his studio where all this is .
> 
> Congrats rob! Do they make these in white with passives?






And Budda, It would probably be a custom job but if enough people buy this model they'll probably diversify.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrats man!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 18, 2009)

Tyrant said:


> Holy shit dude, how can you afford this ? You get like a new guitar each day ?



Pretty much. It's weekly I think.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 18, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Pretty much. It's weekly I think.



Tri-weekly


----------



## Baco (Oct 18, 2009)

Damn, another fine axe you got there. And my wife says I'm overdoing it on guitars, well, I guess I'll have to show her this forum


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 18, 2009)

That guitar looks great. How does it feel in comparison to your H-307? I know I've played more than a few LTD's that have matched ESP's in in the playability and looks department.


----------



## Bevo (Oct 18, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## maximummetal288 (Oct 18, 2009)

NICE!!! I've been having my eye on that thing but I've been skeptical of the 45mm nut. The reason I love my LTD 7's is the 48mm nut and I don't know how much of a difference the NT-7's will be.

Do you notice any difference? Does the neck still feel big and meaty and are the strings spaced far enough apart?


----------



## maliciousteve (Oct 18, 2009)

Rob buys guitars, so we don't have to


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 18, 2009)

Actually, Rob's pics do the guitar a far greater service than the ones on the site. She looks very, very classy indeed.


----------



## Spratcho (Oct 18, 2009)

I would buy it if it weren't for those fugly inlays.... CONGRATS!!!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Oct 18, 2009)

awesome!! and your pics are the best.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 18, 2009)

I wish I was doing as well as you to be able to buy all this stuff constantly 

Its like you always have at least 1 guitar on order if not 15.


----------



## st2012 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sexy for sure, congrats man.


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 18, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Trick Photography skillz thar, Rob. Looks like its finished in Satin Black
> 
> It needs chrome hardware NOW!!
> 
> ...



It looks so much better with the black chrome/black hardware, IMO chrome looks tacky.


----------



## cyril v (Oct 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Rob, with the Jackson it was like "ok, jealous", with the Viper it was like "I wish I had Rob's guitars" and with this one it's like "I am actually considering flying to America and robbing Rob's house so I can have this guitar"



i will meet you there...


----------



## Dusty201087 (Oct 18, 2009)

So does it have a gloss finish or a satin finish? Either way that is one sexy guitar


----------



## awesomeaustin (Oct 18, 2009)

That is some hot shit right there!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 18, 2009)

When this gets released with passives, there will be nothing standing in my way, and I will have one.


----------



## rob_l (Oct 18, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> So does it have a gloss finish or a satin finish? Either way that is one sexy guitar



Yeah, there's a little secret there - lol I use an external 420ex flash and rotate the head 90 degrees and bounce the flash off the ceiling instead of pointing it directly at the guitar. If you look at the highlights they're so diffuse that most every pic has soft highlights. But if you look at the reflective parts outside the highlights it becomes obvious pretty quick.

Like the Viper and Horizon side-by-side - You can see theres no reflection in the Viper as opposed to the Horizon. I get this question a LOT over at the Carvin boards


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 18, 2009)

Triple7 said:


> It looks so much better with the black chrome/black hardware, IMO chrome looks tacky.





I'll tell you whose mother looks tacky, son! 



awesomeaustin said:


> That is some hot shit right there!



"I don't wanna sound gay or nothing, but, I would _really_ like to make love with you tonight "

 Post of the CENTURY!


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## vortex_infinium (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey Rob, how about a pic of how you manage to fit all those guitars in any one place?

And if that was lite porn, I can only imagine about the hardcore stuff...


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 18, 2009)

Thats fooking nice man.


----------



## EliNoPants (Oct 19, 2009)

with the absurdity of some of ESP's designs, it's nice to see that they still remember how to make something that rocks at simple elegance


----------



## Sang-Drax (Oct 19, 2009)

Satin black is the new black 

Too bad they don't make that sexy teardrop-shaped headstock anymore, it seems.


----------



## svart (Oct 19, 2009)

damn nice! congratz!


----------



## Kayzer (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so happy that i have an NT-7 on order since a few month!
Thanks for posting and i cant freaking wait until mine gets here now...!

your photos are indeed sick!


----------



## Isan (Oct 19, 2009)

I see rob is still making lots of money off of cocaine and oil ..... lol bastard


----------



## Kayzer (Oct 19, 2009)

He won the lottery IMO...! Lucky bastard ;-)


----------



## Shawn (Oct 19, 2009)

That is one slick looking guitar. I've always liked those. Nice score!


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 19, 2009)

wow, good buy dude, it's a beaut!  

just curious... is there any way at all you can get an ESP/LTD guitar and NOT get that sticker on the back plate?


----------



## Ketzer (Oct 19, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> Satin black is the new black
> 
> Too bad they don't make that sexy teardrop-shaped headstock anymore, it seems.



The cock-stock? I love that, but when they put it on a 7 they just shove the LTD/ESP logo to the side and it looks really phoned-in.







See? They should turn the logo on it's side there.


----------

